# My home grooming tips *pics*



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I am not a professional groomer, by any means, but I have been doing all my own grooming of my maltese for almost 2 years. The reason why I invested my time and effort was mainly due to the fact that I couldn't find a groomer who I completely trusted. Additionally, I was quite picky about the way my dog(s) were treated and groomed. Also, I find it to be quite enjoyable, fun, and convenient (not to mention- COST SAVING!)

A few of you have PM'ed me about tips for grooming at home. I learned from SM (like Jackie - jmm's tutorial) and watched a lot of YouTube videos on techniques for Maltese and Shih tzu. I think the teddy bear head cut for the face/head is more readily demonstrated on the shih tzu.

I'll keep adding to this thread now that I've started it!

My current equipment:
portable rotating grooming table (with a soft mat on top that catches hair from the japanese dollar store)
Chris Christensen straight shears
Chris Christensen curved shears
Master Grooming tools thinning shears
Wahl Bravura cordless clipper with stainless steel comb attachments


Let me know if there is anything specific you guys would like to see and I'll try to add pics accordingly  Again, this is just how I do grooming and I'm not professionally trained, but I can speak from some personal experience. If I see a grooming question that I can help out on, I'll likely add it to this thread so I can more easily refer to it later


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

tips for how I trim the feet/legs:

I use the clipper to trim the paw pad hair and then get closer with the straight shears.
To cut the hair around the feet nicely, I use the straight shears in the same plane as the paw pad. This gives a really perfect length for the back of the leg. Make sure you are holding the leg up comfortably and relaxed for the dog. Clean up the paw pad and go straight back and trim the hair. MAKE SURE you don't flex the paw unnaturally but follow the natural angle that the paw is creating. 















































After this step, I let the dog stand and use the curved (or straight) to trim the front in a rounded fashion.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:forgive me::forgive me::forgive me: I'm in awe, Marisa. Of all of you who groom their own. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I really don't trust myself - as I've said before I can't even trim my own bangs without my stylist saying "What the hey happened??" I also am blessed with an amazing groomer who I trust and whom I stay with for the groom...we're friends now Carry on and love the sharing of techniques.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks soooo much for this, Marisa!! I have always been secretly hoping you'd post a tutorial. :blush: I just love how you groom your boys! Hopefully with this I can actually learn how to do my girl's feet. :biggrin:


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

You do an AMAZING job with your boys. I've admired their haircuts from afar, even as a lurker. To be honest, I don't think my groomer is as good as you are. 

I wish I had the confidence and coordination to even attempt to groom Gus!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting these pics! You are amazing at this! It is always nice to see pics with step by step instructions!!!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

:wub2:Marisa, You was my inspiration to start trimming Abbigail myself. You are amazing. I would love to see how you trim the area around your babies faces and muzzles.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for this tip! I'll be trying it this weekend.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, Marisa. I admire your grooming skills...I think Obi and Owen are two of the best groomed boys around!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

The best part of home grooming for me is how flexible it is. You can keep trying stuff and if it doesn't work, just fix it the next day. 

I usually do the pads with clippers too, holding the legs in a similar way for Gustave. With Mieka, she's belly up on my lap. I've even given her face trims like that. I feel safer with clippers than shears in that area. Gustave's breeder told me to use clippers first then shears to tidy up any uneven lengths and make it look perfect, but he's not a show dog, I don't mind a little imperfection in his paw pads. Plus, I'm lazy. 

Can't wait to see more!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Marisa, you do such an awesome job with their grooming ... both Obi and Owen always look gorgeous and perfectly groomed.:wub::wub:

Thank you for sharing the instructions and pictures.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I love it! Marisa and Aastha have helped me so much. I do all my own grooming too thanks to these ladies.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Marisa! I'm always looking for tips...I've been doing my own grooming for years now, but I love learning things to make it easier and more professional looking


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Marisa, you do an amazing job with your boys! I did mine for several months, but decided to go back to groomers!


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow. I'm lucky - I have an awesome groomer that I can completely trust. That said, there are eight paws here that could use more frequent trimming. I've always been too nervous to do it but maybe I should try.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The way you trim their feet in neat circles (not trimming the paw pads) is so much easier then how I do it. I've been afraid to try it that way for fear when they put their paws down, it will be all uneven and there will be a half inch gap between the bottom of the leg hair and the floor. I need to just try it. Especially with Zoe since she can't stand as long. Your boys always look gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Your boys always look gorgeous. :wub:


I forgot to say it, Crystal, but you are right! They always do!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks Marisa. I have been doing my fluffs grooming for years now but I have never mastered the feet or the legs for that matter. I will be watching for future tips. Your the best:thumbsup:


----------



## *Tessa* (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks so much! I was actually go to post a question regarding how everyone grooms their fluffs. I've been wanting to learn how since there aren't a lot of groomers in my area.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I am doing my own grooming too and screwed up the feet in the back last week. I really enjoy doing it and for all the reasons you are doing it, so am I! I bet you I would do better with the curved one for the feet- so I am now ordering one! Thanks for the advice!! BTW- do you have to get those scissors sharpened and how often?


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks Marisa!! I hope you put some videos on too for us blondes. =)
You do a great job! Hug the boys for me!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Chardy said:


> I am doing my own grooming too and screwed up the feet in the back last week. I really enjoy doing it and for all the reasons you are doing it, so am I! I *bet you I would do better with the curved one for the feet- so I am now ordering one!* Thanks for the advice!! BTW- do you have to get those scissors sharpened and how often?



I have a pair of curved shears and still mess up the feet, i'm hoping practice makes perfect. :blush:

Thank you Marisa, i know i've emailed you about grooming Riley and boy did i butcher one of his legs :w00t::HistericalSmiley: thankfully his hair grows fast so, it doesn't look as bad now. I'm just in awe of the wonderful job that you and Aastha do on your own fluffs. Than you so much for the pics, hopefully i'll be able to get the feet done correctly and one day even the legs. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## panancy (Dec 4, 2012)

Marisa, Thank you so much for the grooming tips; and I hope there are more to come! Obi and Owen look so nice! I also appreciate that you listed the tools you use. I do have a grooming table/arm; Andis ACG clippers and stainless steel shears I purchased from Drs. Foster and Smith. I am wondering if cordless clippers and CC shears may be needed....


----------



## panancy (Dec 4, 2012)

Aastha, You too could "publish" your grooming techniques. I tried the suggestion you made to my post "Questions for those who groom at home..." about trimming Lily's eyelashes. It did open them up. I only did a little trim and it really helped! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

My husband claims that I am a high maintenance enough. No groomer for Rylee I have always groomed her. The paw pads are a major battle. She has never had a paw problem but hates it anytime I am near that area.

I have a hard enough time just to get the waves on her legs straight.

Your boys are gorgeous.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

panancy said:


> Marisa, Thank you so much for the grooming tips; and I hope there are more to come! Obi and Owen look so nice! I also appreciate that you listed the tools you use. I do have a grooming table/arm; Andis ACG clippers and stainless steel shears I purchased from Drs. Foster and Smith. I am wondering if cordless clippers and CC shears may be needed....


Marisa talked me into the CC shears and they are very nice! I mostly use the 7" curved and the 6" thinners. Once I got those I find I rarely use my straight shears. Marisa has a smaller curved shear (5.5" I think) which she loves. I also know there are other brands of shears that work just as well for less $$, depending on what you're comfortable with spending on tools :thumbsup: It sounds like we have another grooming tool junkie in the house! :chili:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

You guys are very welcome! I love learning and sharing new ideas and techniques that really have worked for me.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

*Extremely helpful video/blog*

*I wanted to share this SUPER helpful groomer's blog on how to use the clippers for a natural, un-choppy cut. This technique can be used to do a short or longer style puppy cut. *

She demonstrates how to "follow the lay of the hair" for the most natural look.

I would read the following link that goes along with pics and the videos I am posting. 

*Grooming Smarter: Follow the yellow brick road (trust me!)*


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

panancy said:


> Aastha, You too could "publish" your grooming techniques. I tried the suggestion you made to my post "Questions for those who groom at home..." about trimming Lily's eyelashes. It did open them up. I only did a little trim and it really helped! Thanks for your help.


You're too kind. Thanks for your nice words.

Oh yay I'm glad trimming the eye lashes worked. Post pics of Lily please!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

I still have my pm from you about the tools and beginner tips you shared to help me with paris. I look back at them every time and will now save this thread.

Can you show how you blow dry? I need help on keeping Paris still. Do you keep them on the grroming table? how do you brush the hair as you dry? Do you you use a hands free dryer?

I don't have a fancy groomer's dryer so trying to mange my blowdryer while brushing Paris seems impossible since she dosen't stay still. Any tips for this?


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

damara23 said:


> I still have my pm from you about the tools and beginner tips you shared to help me with paris. I look back at them every time and will now save this thread.
> 
> Can you show how you blow dry? I need help on keeping Paris still. Do you keep them on the grroming table? how do you brush the hair as you dry? Do you you use a hands free dryer?
> 
> I don't have a fancy groomer's dryer so trying to mange my blowdryer while brushing Paris seems impossible since she dosen't stay still. Any tips for this?


How do we save thread? I have wanted to so many times and didn't know that was an option.:blink:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

puppydoll said:


> How do we save thread? I have wanted to so many times and didn't know that was an option.:blink:


I want to know how to save a thread also. It be a handy tool for grooming discussions.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

puppydoll said:


> How do we save thread? I have wanted to so many times and didn't know that was an option.:blink:


I want to know how to save a thread also. It 
would be a handy tool for grooming discussions.


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Be glad to help! To save the thread, scroll to the top of this thread, you'll see some links on the right

LinkBack







Thread Tools







Search this Thread







Rate Thread







Click on the Thread tools arrow and you can select email this thread. And that's how I save them!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

So glad you guys like it! You can also easily subscribe to the thread and it will be saved under your subscribed threads 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

This thread is amazing! I have always loooved the way you groom your boys  you're very helpful, thanks for taking the time to share this with SM . 

I've been doing the paws the hard way, trimming them while they're touching the table, so it takes me an extra long time to trim them to make sure I'm not cutting off too much from the upper sides since I have the shears angled, if that makes any sense. I just purchased a little electric trimmer for the paws a few weeks ago, so this info is just what I needed . 

Do you think the same technique can work with cured shears? I don't have any straight ones


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Tip #2: rounding the front and sides of the feet

I showed you guys in the prior pics how how trim the back of the paw after using the clippers and shears in between the paw pads. Here is a demonstration of how I do the the front and sides. I am using Owen as a model but have included obi's pics too. This method works great on longer length and even medium length legs/feet. I usually cut the hair short enough where it's not touching the ground although it looks like that from afar. 

I find that this is the easiest and most fool-proof method for how many of is like our maltese's feet- round and somewhat fluffy. Let me know if you have any questions about it. Hope this helps!






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marisa, do you have these, and are they the same as the chunkers referred to in the video you posted: 
Can you also say how they differ from thinning shears specifically?

http://www.precisionsharp.com/home?..._id=19&flypage=flypage-psc.tpl&product_id=262


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, I am love love loving this thread Marisa, thank you :aktion033::aktion033::chili:
I am not too bad with the body, but want to now try with the lay of the hair for a bit longer so they don't get that pouffy look when it grows in, more straight haired maltesey. Will be interesting trying to do that now on their hair as is. :w00t: I have always done their legs incorrectly, just using scissors mainly. Not awful but not good, think I will try the clippers, but first I may try the Bravura, I bought plastic combs for the Andis and never used them.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*You have the same grooming table as mine. I love it. I groom Mia at home as well. I love the bonding with her.*

*I still won't do nails. I take her to Petco for that...Just makes me very nervous. I'm afraid if I hurt her, she won't let anyone do it without a fight.*


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I tried the plastic combs on my Andis and they were awful! I just bought 2 other finish cut blades and they work really well. I think one is a 1" and the other 3/4".



silverhaven said:


> Ok, I am love love loving this thread Marisa, thank you :aktion033::aktion033::chili:
> I am not too bad with the body, but want to now try with the lay of the hair for a bit longer so they don't get that pouffy look when it grows in, more straight haired maltesey. Will be interesting trying to do that now on their hair as is. :w00t: I have always done their legs incorrectly, just using scissors mainly. Not awful but not good, think I will try the clippers, but first I may try the Bravura, I bought plastic combs for the Andis and never used them.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

lydiatug said:


> I tried the plastic combs on my Andis and they were awful! I just bought 2 other finish cut blades and they work really well. I think one is a 1" and the other 3/4".


Yes I could see that. I have a 3 a 5 and a 10. Would be cheaper to buy another blade than a new clipper


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Marisa, do you have these, and are they the same as the chunkers referred to in the video you posted:
> Can you also say how they differ from thinning shears specifically?
> 
> http://www.precisionsharp.com/home?..._id=19&flypage=flypage-psc.tpl&product_id=262


Hi Sandi, I don't have chunkers. I have the finer thinning shears at 46 teeth. I believe chunkers have less teeth that are wider. I think with the maltese coat, the thinning shears do the job well.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> Ok, I am love love loving this thread Marisa, thank you :aktion033::aktion033::chili:
> I am not too bad with the body, but want to now try with the lay of the hair for a bit longer so they don't get that pouffy look when it grows in, more straight haired maltesey. Will be interesting trying to do that now on their hair as is. :w00t: I have always done their legs incorrectly, just using scissors mainly. Not awful but not good, think I will try the clippers, but first I may try the Bravura, I bought plastic combs for the Andis and never used them.


Glad it is helpful, Maureen! when you clip with the lay of the hair, the hair does continue to grow really nicely and you really can go longer between cuts (minus trimming up the paws, etc). You can certainly use scissors only on the paw pads but using clippers first is quicker for me. I think the Bravura with stainless steel combs is an excellent combo. I can't even imagine using a plastic clipper comb. The steel ones are sturdy and easy to use


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

BellaNotte said:


> This thread is amazing! I have always loooved the way you groom your boys  you're very helpful, thanks for taking the time to share this with SM .
> 
> I've been doing the paws the hard way, trimming them while they're touching the table, so it takes me an extra long time to trim them to make sure I'm not cutting off too much from the upper sides since I have the shears angled, if that makes any sense. I just purchased a little electric trimmer for the paws a few weeks ago, so this info is just what I needed .
> 
> ...





hoaloha said:


> Tip #2: rounding the front and sides of the feet
> 
> I showed you guys in the prior pics how how trim the back of the paw after using the clippers and shears in between the paw pads. Here is a demonstration of how I do the the front and sides. I am using Owen as a model but have included obi's pics too. This method works great on longer length and even medium length legs/feet. I usually cut the hair short enough where it's not touching the ground although it looks like that from afar.
> 
> ...


I use curved shears for the final rounding. I think you can use the for the very back with the angle of the paw pad (as in tip #1) but make sure you're holding the curved such that it is convex to the pad (ie. tip pointing toward the floor and not up toward the dog's body). hope this makes sense!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

hoaloha said:


> Glad it is helpful, Maureen! when you clip with the lay of the hair, the hair does continue to grow really nicely and you really can go longer between cuts (minus trimming up the paws, etc). You can certainly use scissors only on the paw pads but using clippers first is quicker for me. I think the Bravura with stainless steel combs is an excellent combo. I can't even imagine using a plastic clipper comb. The steel ones are sturdy and easy to use


Oh! I do use clippers for the paw pads. It is the legs I am worst with. I tend o brush all the hair back on the legs and then cut straight up, I like the look of feathering on the legs. I haven't figured out how to make it so the legs are longer but don't look choppy at all. I tried with the clippers once and it looked terrible, couldn't wait for it to grow in.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> Tip #2: rounding the front and sides of the feet
> 
> I showed you guys in the prior pics how how trim the back of the paw after using the clippers and shears in between the paw pads. Here is a demonstration of how I do the the front and sides. I am using Owen as a model but have included obi's pics too. This method works great on longer length and even medium length legs/feet. I usually cut the hair short enough where it's not touching the ground although it looks like that from afar.
> 
> ...


Great video, Marisa - thanks!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Master Grooming Tools Stainless Steel 5200 Series Thinning Dog Grooming Shears, 7.5-Inch

Are these the ones you have---what about the length?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Master Grooming Tools Stainless Steel 5200 Series Thinning Dog Grooming Shears, 7.5-Inch
> 
> Are these the ones you have---what about the length?


I have the master grooming tools 5200 - 6.5 inch 46 tooth version. I got it from PetEdge and it's held up very well in terms of sharpness and ease of use. I don't feel the need to replace them anytime soon unless there is a spectacular deal on a higher end pair. I think for the home groomer, these are excellent for the face/head/ears and basic finishing on the body 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Master Grooming Tools Stainless Steel 5200 Series Thinning Dog Grooming Shears, 7.5-Inch
> 
> Are these the ones you have---what about the length?


That's so weird... I typed up a whole response and it's gone! Here goes again: I gave those but in the 6.5inch 46 tooth version. I bought mine from PetEdge and they have held up extremely well with sharpness and ease of use. For home grooming, they work great for the face/head/ears and finishing work on the body. I don't feel the need to replace them any time unless there is an irresistible deal on a higher quality pair.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks so much for your grooming tips, Marisa.

I always groomed Ullana and also my parents dog Vanessa myself. In all those years I tried different ways and technique's especially on their paws/feet.

Therefore I'm so happy and thankful for your advice and helpful video's as both of our girls doesn't stay on their back for grooming their paws. 

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

Thank you so much!!!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Alexa said:


> Thanks so much for your grooming tips, Marisa.
> 
> I always groomed Ullana and also my parents dog Vanessa myself. In all those years I tried different ways and technique's especially on their paws/feet.
> 
> ...


No problem! Like you, I have researched and watched and tried so many various techniques. I am sharing the ones that work well for us but each dog (and owner) may have different preferences. Glad I can help  You groom Ullana so beautifully, by the way :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope you will still be able to help us with more grooming techniques, I know I love it when you show it step by step


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

This is cool. I really want to try grooming Simba myself but has always been scared. At least now reading through this makes me feel a bit more confident. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok ENABLERS, I broke down and bought the Bravura clipper (with free metal combs, yay for me). I'm in LOVE...made it SO much easier to groom and the cut turned out even smoother than the finish cut blade I was using on my Andis. I also have to say the cordless made a huge difference in ease of use, and it really IS super quiet! Now I'm re-considering the KP dryer, my husband thinks I'm a CRAZY lady (he might be right)


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> Ok ENABLERS, I broke down and bought the Bravura clipper (with free metal combs, yay for me). I'm in LOVE...made it SO much easier to groom and the cut turned out even smoother than the finish cut blade I was using on my Andis. I also have to say the cordless made a huge difference in ease of use, and it really IS super quiet! Now I'm re-considering the KP dryer, my husband thinks I'm a CRAZY lady (he might be right)


Lydia,
That's awesome. I do have it as well and wow isn't it great? The battery last forever too! Now I am looking for the Wahl Peanut Classic Clipper/Trimmer for their paws as I sneaked in and took my husband's trimmer and he is looking for it is been a while.
We are all crazy dog ladies, aren't we?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Its a good crazy though! I still can't find a good small trimmer. I've tried 2 different Wahl's and the peanut too, then the Oster that looks like the peanut. They all jam up on me, or the head gets loose and starts vibrating. I still prefer the small ones for feet, but I just can't seem to find a good one 



Dominic said:


> Lydia,
> That's awesome. I do have it as well and wow isn't it great? The battery last forever too! Now I am looking for the Wahl Peanut Classic Clipper/Trimmer for their paws as I sneaked in and took my husband's trimmer and he is looking for it is been a while.
> We are all crazy dog ladies, aren't we?


----------



## panancy (Dec 4, 2012)

When/if you find small trimmers please post. I haven't found one either. I am also looking for good curved scissors. I currently have Master Grooming Tools. And have used them approximately 10 and they're dull  . I know they can be sharpened, but I think I need better. I am looking for performance rather than brand name. Please help. Thanks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

